# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  تبدیل کد-سورس- به فلوچارت

## hasanain

برنامه ای بسیار جالب که سورس را تبدیل به فلوچارت مینماید. 
علاوه بر VB6 سورس بسیاری از برنامه های دیگر را نیز پشتیبانی میکند

Portable Code Visual To Flowchart

----------


## Apache66

*اینجا هم هست با حجم 223 kb*

----------


## hasanain

با تشکر از جناب Apache66
برنامه ای که معرفی کرده اید جهت رسم فلوچارت است اما برنامه ای که عرض کردم (Portable Code Visual To Flowchart) سورس برنامه تان را به فلوچارت تبدیل میکند، به نوعی معکوس حالت استاندارد است اما بسیار کاربردی است

----------


## mmahoudi

NOT FOUND
لطفا لینک جدید رو بذارید

----------


## AMIN_SG

سلام برید تو این صفحه واسه دانلود هست :چشمک: 
http://www.fatesoft.com/s2f

----------

